
Nuclear accident in Russia or Kazakhstan sends radioactive cloud over Europe - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/10/nuclear-accident-in-russia-or-kazakhstan-sends-radioactive-cloud-over-europe
======
sounds
[https://www.bfs.de/SharedDocs/Kurzmeldungen/BfS/EN/2017/1003...](https://www.bfs.de/SharedDocs/Kurzmeldungen/BfS/EN/2017/1003-ruthenium-106.html)

Actual measurements, though not very specific on where this was measured: "a
few microbecquerel to 5 millibecquerel per cubic metre [of] air."

